# Anzahl Pakete [solved]

## Jean-Paul

Hallo,

ich bin nun endlich mal dazu gekommen Gentoo zu installieren. Bin seit einem Jahr mit Crux unterwegs und vorher ein paar Jahre mit Archlinux.

Ich beschäftige mich gerade etwas mit dem System, da ist eine Frage aufgekommen.

Ich versuche heraus zubekommen, wie viele Pakete ich installiert habe. Dazu habe ich folgende Info's gefunden:

1) emerge -pevD world       (ergibt 125 Pakete)

2) find /var/db/pkg/ -mindepth 2 -maxdepth 2 -printf "%P\n" | wc -l         (ergibt 104 Pakte)

Welche Anzahl stimmt nun, bzw. stimmt überhaupt eine der Beiden ?

Jean-PaulLast edited by Jean-Paul on Thu Apr 30, 2009 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde emerge -p @installed nehmen, allerdings setzt das portage-2.2 voraus.

Ist noch Hardmasked, läuft hier aber sehr gut und vor allem Stabil.

Der andere Befehl der mir jetzt einfiele wäre qlist -ISL, leider kenne ich den nicht genauer, dieser Befehl ist im Paket portage-utils.

Zur normalen Suche würde ich dir eix empfehlen, es ist definitiv schneller als portage selber, und es gibt genaueren Output was es noch für Versionen gibt, statt die aktuellste die installierbar ist.

Edith:

PS:

Willkommen im Forum und bei Gentoo =)

Wenn irgendwelche Fragen auftauchen frag einfach.

----------

## Wolle

```
equery list
```

equery ist im Paket app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

## disi

Wegen Anzahl der Pakete, gibt es da eine Option um das Ergebnis zu bekommen wie mit:

```
echo $(($(equery list | wc -l)-2))
```

Weil da sind ja sonst die beiden ersten Kommentar Zeilen mit drin?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Danke für die Antworten.

Okay, somit habe ich zwei Ergebnisse mit 104 Paketen.

Meine 2) find ... und equery.

@disi, es ist übrigens nur eine Kommentarzeile.

Das deckt sich dann auch mit meiner Crux-Installation.

Jean-Paul

----------

